# Carpet Racing League - Toledo Two 11/12/2005



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Race #1 is in the books! We had over 78 entries at the first race between these classes:

stock TC
19-turn TC
mod TC
stock 1/12
19-turn 1/12
mod 1/12

Race #2 is around the corner and will be held on Saturday, November 12, 2005 at Hobby Hub Raceway in Lansing, MI.

Track Location: 1661 Haslett Rd, Haslett, MI 48840

Full details will be available at:

http://onroadracing.com/crl


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Rich


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

78 Nice job CRL


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Is there a website for the track?


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Now I am disapointed. That is the same weekend I will be in the U.P. for an oval race. I guess I will have to wait for the following CRL race.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith - They used to have a website, but it was of their old track (which was impressive) from a few years ago. They do not have one of the current location.

Jamie - Bummer!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Jamie Hanson said:


> Now I am disapointed. That is the same weekend I will be in the U.P. for an oval race. I guess I will have to wait for the following CRL race.


Well don't go there and stay with us "trolls" (ask kevin marcy) and have some multi-turn fun.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

looking at the standings, who gets the fast lap points??


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> looking at the standings, who gets the fast lap points??


The computer program wasn't capable of accurately showing it. So, that extra bonus point will need to be eliminated this season. It was a cool idea, but if the lap counting programs can't deliver it, then we can't do it. We'll have to take that line down from the website.

By the way Keith, nice TQ and win in touring stock.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks 


I was really impressed with the race, not that any race at Halo is "un" impressive. But it exceeded my expectations by 100x's.

HOPING I can make the 2nd one.

KB


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Howdy All,

Anyone have any info for hotels for Race #2?

I thought that Race #1 what GREAT! The turnout was more then I thought would be there. I hope that there is more for Race #2!

Big thumbs up to all that put on the CRL, my hat is off to ya.

Jerry
***********
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll see if Nick can scrounge up the numbers of hotels in the area.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> I'll see if Nick can scrounge up the numbers of hotels in the area.


I thought we all stayed at Nick's place???:hat:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't you think that would cramp Jody's style?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Brian - what happened to you last weekend? I thought you were going to come out and play a little 1/12th scale with us? We put a race close to Detroit and you end up going to Ft. Wayne for the weekend. Your brother tells me that you'll be in Toledo on the Lansing weekend and in Lansing on the Detroit weekend and oddly enough in Canada on the Ft. Wayne weekend.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:jest:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Brian - what happened to you last weekend? I thought you were going to come out and play a little 1/12th scale with us? We put a race close to Detroit and you end up going to Ft. Wayne for the weekend. Your brother tells me that you'll be in Toledo on the Lansing weekend and in Lansing on the Detroit weekend and oddly enough in Canada on the Ft. Wayne weekend.


What can I say...I'm a real big timer...rc pimpin


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

That's o.k. Brian. Cates and I were talking and you probably wouldn't have made the 1/12th stock "A" anyway. Bob's not planning to be bumped out.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, you barely made the stock "A"


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Oooh! Trash talking notification! Trash talking notification! Haha!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> That's o.k. Brian. Cates and I were talking and you probably wouldn't have made the 1/12th stock "A" anyway. Bob's not planning to be bumped out.


After the rough year you had dealing Neons I decided to be nice and not race so there would be one less person that would beat you.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Results from Mains*

Keith,

Weren't ya gonna send me the results from the Toledo CRL mains? Quit trash talking and get emailin'. LOL!

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Who we waitin on!!!


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> That's o.k. Brian. Cates and I were talking and you probably wouldn't have made the 1/12th stock "A" anyway. Bob's not planning to be bumped out.


 If Tim hadn't repo'd the motor I ran , then peeled the arm last night ...........


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> If Tim hadn't repo'd the motor I ran , then peeled the arm last night ...........


Tim's name mentioned with motors seams to be very popular these days.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tim - How much for you to build me one of those cheater motors of yours? I'm in serious need of motor help.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Tim - How much for you to build me one of those cheater motors of yours? I'm in serious need of motor help.


You'll just dump.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Tim - How much for you to build me one of those cheater motors of yours? I'm in serious need of motor help.


I can hook a brotha up for the next race.

I do wish that the motor that Bob ran didn't peel though. It was a screamer but at .260" it just wasn't meant to be.

Talk to ya's soon,

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Tim's name mentioned with motors seams to be very popular these days.


It sad isn't it...

Actually so is your name and Roar.......

You gonna make an appearance in the series??? 

ttyl,

Tim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> It sad isn't it...
> 
> Actually so is your name and Roar.......
> 
> ...


If I was the Pres of ROAR I would...

Oh wait they changed the rules so you have to be one of "them" to get in office.

I might make an apperance if you can get me out of the bar long enough.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

So you been hangin around the gay bar 'helping' people out? Was that your major in college?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> So you been hangin around the gay bar 'helping' people out? Was that your major in college?


Sorry that is only offered at Ohio Northern as a major so you're on your own.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich - I didn't bring the results sheets to work to scan. I'll do them at home tonight and send to you. Sorry for the delay. I have actually been busy at work this week.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Rich - I didn't bring the results sheets to work to scan. I'll do them at home tonight and send to you. Sorry for the delay. I have actually been busy at work this week.


Well why didn't you just scan them at home last night then......


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Well why didn't you just scan them at home last night then......


Because I was doing something that you can only dream of, Brian... spending a wonderful evening with my woman. :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, I hope Brian isn't dreaming of spending a wonderful evening with your woman.... that would be weird....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Keith, I hope Brian isn't dreaming of spending a wonderful evening with your woman.... that would be weird....


Fortunately, she is really into tall skinny guys with big ears. Your brother isn't any of those. My only real competition is Will Smith and Tommy Lee. Other than that, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, I'm biting my tongue on this one.... you'll thank me for that later. 

you still want your trophy?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Because I was doing something that you can only dream of, Brian... spending a wonderful evening with my woman. :devil:


Why limit yourself to only one?


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Keith or Rich, 
Will Lansing have practice on Friday before the CRL race?? I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Any word on hotels?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

There are a bunch right off of I-96's exit 110 (Okemos exit). You'll be taking that exit to get to the track.

Here are some:

Comfort Inn at University Place
East-Lansing/Okemos Area
at I-96 & Okemos Road, Exit 110
2209 University Park
Okemos, MI 48864
(517) 349-8700
Reservations (800) 349-8701
http://www.ohwy.com/mi/c/ciealaok.htm 

Holiday Inn Express
2187 University Park Drive
at I-96 & Okemos Road, Exit 110
Okemos, MI 48864
(517) 347-6690
(800) 336-8601
http://www.okemosholidayinnexpress.com/ 

Fairfield Inn by Marriott East Lansing
2335 Woodlake Drive
Okemos, MI 48864 US
(517) 347-1000
http://reservations.hotel-guides.us/hotel/10006044-10201248O.html

Hampton Inn Suites Lansing
2200 Hampton Pl 
Okemos, MI 48864
(517) 349-6100


-Rich





HookupsXXX4 said:


> Any word on hotels?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am pretty sure Nick will be open that Friday for practice. Keith/Nick?

-Rich




Andy who? said:


> Keith or Rich,
> Will Lansing have practice on Friday before the CRL race?? I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> There are a bunch right off of I-96's exit 110 (Okemos exit). You'll be taking that exit to get to the track.
> 
> Here are some:
> 
> ...


What's the number for Nick's Hotel where all RCers are welcome?


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

What the address to the track?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

(517)336-0717



Xpressman said:


> What's the number for Nick's Hotel where all RCers are welcome?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Rich

Jerry


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Mac The Knife said:


> (517)336-XXXX


For a good time call Walter and Nick at......hahahaha:jest:


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

there ya go Brian.........you need a good time since your brother's gone


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Where is the carpet?


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

*pm*

Fred I sent you a P.M. :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Who We Waiting On?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'll talk to Nick today. I need to get his thumbs up on the flyer, then I can send it to Rich for the website. The track address is 1661 Haslett Rd Haslett, MI 48840


----------



## vic0280 (Mar 7, 2005)

so the same place as last year?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

yes same place


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

i hope there is no practice... i wont be comming till saturday morning... 

KB


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> i hope there is no practice... i wont be comming till saturday morning...
> 
> KB


Do you really need the practice Keith? You smoked everyone at the last CRL and had a nice showing at the Halloween Classic. I think we might need to act a little like the SCCA and add a few pounds of weight to your car so the others can keep up?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race 1 results*

Hi,

I finally got the results from race 1 on the website. I had to type it all out by hand. So, the finishing order is correct, but I probably typo'd some lap results.

-Rich


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

haha.. dood my car is soo over weight now.. im too lazy to take the extra pieces out... lazy.. and afraid it wont go as fast...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> haha.. dood my car is soo over weight now.. im too lazy to take the extra pieces out... lazy.. and afraid it wont go as fast...


I'm just saying, that's what the SCCA did to the Cadillac CTS V when it came in and stomped everyone. They started by adding 100 lbs. By the end of the season they were up to 500 lbs. I think that's a good start for your car... 100 lbs. :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So, what you are saying is that we'll just strap Fred Baumgartner to the roof of Billanti's car? There's your 100 pounds.

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> I think that's a good start for your car... 100 lbs. :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

That Tri-Pod only weighs 95lbs. According to Jody :dude:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey... no picking on tall skinny guys. Oh... wait a minute... Fred's not tall! Have at it!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

nice....


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm going to go weigh myself now...


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

136 pounds this morning...I'm gettin' fat.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Drink a glass of water and maybe you'll pass 140 lbs.? :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, maybe one day you will reach 140 as well..... I remember those days.... 2nd grade, wow, that was a long time ago....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg - weighing 140 in 2nd grade isn't something to be proud of, is it?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

when your 5'3" it's ok....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred B said:


> 136 pounds this morning...I'm gettin' fat.


Wow-I havent been 136 lbs since 1989.......... But-then again-I am only 170 these days.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

DOOD.. you only weigh 136lbs fred??? I think my legs weigh that much..

Bellas head weighs that much..


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow....


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

So what do we need to bring to the track next weekend ? 
Chairs / Tables ? ........ Heat ? Traction ?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Bob - they have tables. Heat is provided.  You might want to bring a chair just to be safe. I don't remember chairs being a problem last year, but I only made it there around two times last winter.

-Rich




rcsilly said:


> So what do we need to bring to the track next weekend ?
> Chairs / Tables ? ........ Heat ? Traction ?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

.....


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

perhaps we run the 2nd race at Halo? Its a fantastic facility.. and everyone seemed to enjoy it..

Keith


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

*hheellpp*

NEED HELP PLEASE

can anyone fax me the directions to the quantum 2...
fax-810-227-7573
please and thanks in advance


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I just heard about the Lansing location situation. I'll call Nick this morning. If he doesn't have a signed lease today, we should probably switch his race with Larry's. I'll call Larry today too. 


Stay tuned. We'll make it work, but will need help spreading the word.

Keith

Ps. My cell phone dumped yesterday, so I won't have a new one until tonight. Here are two more numbers (to add to the bathroom walls) for me. Work M-F 9 to 5 pm, 313-237-8259. Home 586-285-1343. Or e-mail at [email protected] or on the weekends, [email protected]


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

We would be happy to host if you get in a pinch :thumbsup: just let us know.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for the offers guys. I'm sure that I will receive e-mails today from K-zoo, Dayton, Bay City, R/C Screws and others, too. You all have great tracks, but we will not be adding tracks to the 2005 CRL season. It's enough stress already dealing with what we have right now. The CRL cannot become a full-time job for me.

The solution for this issue will be: Lansing has until 5:00 today to get their building situation straight. If they cannot, we will swap the Lansing and Detoit dates. Larry's in Detroit will move up to take the 11/12 date and Lansing will drop back to 12/10. I'll post the final decision after 5:00 today.

Keith


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I was presented with another option. Move Lansing back to 11/19, the week before Cleveland. That works for some, but do most people just want to go to a Cleveland style track the weekend before and practice, not race? I guess you could race on 11/19 and practice at other places on 11/20? 

Your thoughts.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Larry's or Toledo, BUT mke it next weekend, not the Champs warm-up weekend.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: Not the warm-up weekend


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

plans have been made .......... keep it the 12th .


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Make it at a real track (Toledo)


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I have calls in to Josh. Haven't heard back from Nick yet. Below are the options. I want to have this locked up sometime tonight so we can start to get the word out this weekend.


1.) Lansing on Saturday 11/19 if Nick can get carpet and a location.

2.) Toledo on Saturday 11/12. Lansing moves to February and we make the points best 3 of 5. Fun run moves to early March.

3.) Larry's in Detroit on Saturday 11/12 and Lansing on Saturday 12/10. 

I have a favorite, so I know where my vote is going. What the hexx did I sign up for here? 

Just like NASCAR - mid season changes just to keep things interesting.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

gasman said:


> :thumbsup: Not the warm-up weekend


I agree.


rcsilly said:


> plans have been made .......... keep it the 12th .


I agree.
Halo was fun. Either Larry's or Halo works for me.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is the official announcement. I have talked this over with 8 CRL regulars (10% sample) today and the consensus is that we will be in Toledo next week. 

11/12 Halo Hobbies in Toledo
12/10 Larry's in Detroit
1/21 Summit in Ft. Wayne
Feb TBD Mid-Michigan R/C in Lansing
Mar TBD at track with the largest turnout in 05/06

Points will be the best 3 of 5.

Flyer will be available online soon.

Josh/Angel have contacted the mall about more pit space so noone has to pit in the mall. It might be a good idea to bring table, chair and power cords. The mall may offer some of that, but not confirmed yet.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

F--- YAH.... 


Halo Rocks...


Keith


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

" C R L " Cyrul Racing League  works for me !


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

LOL

So who wants to race me tomorrow?

Keith


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> LOL
> 
> So who wants to race me tomorrow?
> 
> Keith


I can try. 

Do ya wanna run some 19, or just stock. Just need to know what motors to bring.

See ya there. 

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

dunno which will be more popular... bring both... and my wipeout LOL.. email me if you still want the other PSP stuff we had talked about..

Keith


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

hmm .. if I can get these batteries to cycle after being stored for a year maybe I'll show up and play back marker.

if not maybe I will show anyways and jujst dump 2 minutes into each run. :dude:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> dunno which will be more popular... bring both... and my wipeout LOL.. email me if you still want the other PSP stuff we had talked about..
> 
> Keith


That's cool, will do.

Had the game at the Gate. Was waitin' to see if you brought it up due to the fact that I was too busy doin' motors to worry about it.

No problem, I had to sell my PSP just to make the classic, so I also need my game back too. 

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Update flyer is on the CRL website.

http://onroadracing.com/crl


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

OK everyone ........ tell your all friends about the switch ! somebody call Greg .


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> OK everyone ........ tell your all friends about the switch ! somebody call Greg .


shhhh...don't tell him


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich. Can you go to your first post in this thread and change the title to read, "Carpet Racing League - Toledo Two 11/12/2005". Thanks.

Please help spread the word. I dropped new flyers at Larry's on Friday.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

thanks BOB.... 

Also, is Josh going to get one of the other store fronts this time, seeing how it's 2 weeks before Champs?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Aahhhwwww.  Who told Greg? We thought he'd end up calling from Lansing on Friday night. 

Angel said that she would talk to the mall about more pit room. Bring table, chairs and power cords just in case. I can bring 3 extra tables and a couple extension cords.

By the way... if anyone was worried about getting beat my be in 1/12th this week, just calm down. I'll probably be the exact same speed I was last time since I haven't even taken the motor or battery out of the car from the last CRL's "A" main. Yep, Motor City Hamilton is striving for 8th place. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Why would we be worried about beating MCH ?  I just want to make the "A" again .
C U Saturday ................... 

"9th place Bob"


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I dunno -- Fred and I walked around the mall on Saturday and I think it will be really tough to find any space to support any extra needed room. 

I think we should just move the entire track into the food court. We could pit and drive from all the vacant food stalls.

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> Angel said that she would talk to the mall about more pit room. Bring table, chairs and power cords just in case. I can bring 3 extra tables and a couple extension cords.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I got Dib's on the Beer Garden !


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, who all is showing up this weekend?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'll be there Friday evening for a little practice. I heard the word that practice will be from 2 pm to 9 pm on Friday.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

well if someone that shows up friday can save me a spot ... I'll come down and play back marker saturday :dude:


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

a group from Ft. Wayne will be making the trip not sure how many for sure 

-Tracey


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'll be there Friday evening for a little practice. I heard the word that practice will be from 2 pm to 9 pm on Friday.


I'll be there too!!!! My goal is to finish a head of Keith so I guess that makes me 7th place Brian. And Keith remember I drive like I'm in a Neon!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh boy, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Everyone remember that there is a red light / speed trap camera at the stoplight by the BP! Someone got a "welcome to Northwood" letter for going too fast in the 35mph. Along with the ticket they got three nice photos of there car.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Scott - will the layout change from last weekend?

mc


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I'll be there too!!!! My goal is to finish a head of Keith so I guess that makes me 7th place Brian. And Keith remember I drive like I'm in a Neon!!!!:thumbsup:


Brian - I am going to make sure that you are in Cory's heat. He will be my hired gun. 50 bucks means a whole lot to a 10 year old.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Brian - I am going to make sure that you are in Cory's heat. He will be my hired gun. 50 bucks means a whole lot to a 10 year old.


$50 or getting thrown in the trash can again... besides I bet that they both will out qualify you.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

rctazmanmc said:


> Scott - will the layout change from last weekend?
> 
> mc



gawd i hope so 

Keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Good grief you are a whiner. You are the only one I heard whining about the track all day being too "open." 

The couple other folks that I heard say anything about the layout said the track was too tight and was only good for 1/12th scales.

So, since no one can seem to be appeased, I vote for the track layout to just be an oval.

-Rich




Keith Billanti said:


> gawd i hope so
> 
> Keith


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> So, since no one can seem to be appeased, I vote for the track layout to just be an oval.
> 
> -Rich


Well, how about figure 8.... Hamilton will feel at home., just like the Hillsdale County Fair.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha!

Actually, now that I think about it I think there are the same number of turns in the layout Fred and I put down than there was with the previous layout.

Someone needs to draw out the old layout so we can compare.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Its not the number of turns that makes a track. It was just too much strait. The whole track was "hold the trigger". I had fun running, but its my opinion that the layout that was down, is not great practice for the champs. Thats all. i want to practice drving, not using up my "race" stuff in an attempt to have the HP advantage needed to win on that type of track.

No ones whineing.. noone is challengeing your ablility to design a track.. I just hope there is a more technical layout this week. 

Keith


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are a couple layouts I did for a friends track in NY.. use them if you like- 

http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9853/img0019cp.jpg


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Good grief you are a whiner. You are the only one I heard whining about the track all day being too "open."
> 
> The couple other folks that I heard say anything about the layout said the track was too tight and was only good for 1/12th scales.
> 
> ...


If it's an oval just give me the trophy now.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> Here are a couple layouts I did for a friends track in NY.. use them if you like-
> 
> http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9853/img0019cp.jpg


The layout on the left is the same as what Josh has setup for the champs warm up last year. 

Ala Jim Rome, "It's not that it's the same layout that was used, but it is the same layout that was used."


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha! Lord knows I suck at oval b/c I keep having these urges to turn right. 

Actually, I did have fun the couple times I raced it.

-Rich




Xpressman said:


> If it's an oval just give me the trophy now.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Xpressman said:


> The layout on the left is the same as what Josh has setup for the champs warm up last year.
> 
> Ala Jim Rome, "It's not that it's the same layout that was used, but it is the same layout that was used."



was it? Hmm.. perhaps... i dont remember. I guess great minds think alike..


its not the same.. BUT... it is the same.. LOL.. right.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Brian would know, he only was at the track more then Josh was last year before Champs.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually, no boards.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Brian - I am going to make sure that you are in Cory's heat. He will be my hired gun. 50 bucks means a whole lot to a 10 year old.


Keith, Cory is 11 now. And he is more expensive, too. He's gotten a big head from baseball this summer. I have coaches from 2 other travel teams calling me trying to get him on their teams. He's an awesome pitcher so you could just bring a ball and he can 'bean' Brian while he's on the driver stand. He's accurate enough that he could put it exactly where you want it. Cory just told me that 50 bucks would be OK!! See ya Saturday. 

Ron


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ron, I require $50 NOT to throw Cory in the trash can, and if you guys toss another $50 in I can put Keith in one....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No wonder he made Keith cry when you guys played dodge ball.

-Rich




fergie said:


> Keith, Cory is 11 now. And he is more expensive, too. He's gotten a big head from baseball this summer. I have coaches from 2 other travel teams calling me trying to get him on their teams. He's an awesome pitcher so you could just bring a ball and he can 'bean' Brian while he's on the driver stand. He's accurate enough that he could put it exactly where you want it. Cory just told me that 50 bucks would be OK!! See ya Saturday.
> 
> Ron


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Actually, no boards.


There were there for a while but I kept breaking them.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> I guess great minds think alike...


Are you comparing yourself to Josh???


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg - You are a bully! Stop it or I'll have to sick Jeff Cook, Clayton and Fogie on you. Or maybe just bribe your brother to do it. I hear that he's tougher than you anyway.

Rich - Those weren't tears. I just had something in my eyes. 

Ron - Cory may be 11, but he still acts like a 9 year old. Please tell him to grow up and act his age. And tell him to put Greg in his place. If he gets stuffed in the trash can again, I'll let him borrow a suringe full of mountain dew to inject into Gregs speed controls.


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

MHC,
are you expecting a bigger turn out for the 2nd race ?????

how much pit space is left ?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'll let him borrow a suringe full of mountain dew to inject into Gregs speed controls.


He seams to blow them up fine on his own.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

rcnutmich said:


> MHC,
> are you expecting a bigger turn out for the 2nd race ?????
> 
> how much pit space is left ?


I am guessing right around 100 entries being that this race is two weeks before Cleveland. They are working to get another room for pitting. I would count on bringing a table, chair, extension cord and power strip, just in case. It should be an awesome show. I can't wait to watch the A-mains, this close to Cleveland. I should probably video.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I am guessing right around 100 entries being that this race is two weeks before Cleveland. They are working to get another room for pitting. I would count on bringing a table, chair, extension cord and power strip, just in case. It should be an awesome show. I can't wait to watch the A-mains, this close to Cleveland. I should probably video.


I like that attitude...because you can't be in the A-mains to watch them.


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

table ,chair, cord, 'ill b there


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Xpressman said:


> Are you comparing yourself to Josh???


Uh.. no...

besides,,, that would be unfair to Josh...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> Uh.. no...
> 
> besides,,, that would be unfair to Josh...


WOW


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> WOW


Sounds like somebodys got a big head.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Keith, I like the one on the right better than the one on the left. I prefer a sweeper coming off the straight. Then anything goes. 

I actually like challenging layouts, and this one isn't too bad. I helped out laying it down, and Rich or Fred would have liked it if people chimed in with some ideas.

It was too early to think up a super tight 18th scale track that only spits out 15+ second laptimes.

See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:


> Sounds like somebodys got a big head.



cmon now... ask a stupid question.. ill throw a stupid answer. 

and yes, the head is big... but in comparison to the rest of it.. (legnth, gurth) it is proportional..

:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> cmon now... ask a stupid question.. ill throw a stupid answer.
> 
> and yes, the head is big... but in comparison to the rest of it.. (legnth, gurth) it is proportional..
> 
> :thumbsup:


The only stupid question is the question that isn't asked.

And how do you know it is proportional...are your eyes wondering....


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

We are 2 days before the race and no one is talking crap on here. This is getting to be lame.

So how bad is Keith going to hurt after Cory beans him with a tire?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't know how to crap talk.

---

It depends on where Keith gets hit with said tire, and how much rubber is left on said tire. If it is just rim, it should leave a pretty good welt.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bummer-sure would have been fun to come up there and see Keith get beaned by a 60mph tire thrown with deadly accuracy!! OH-I mean come up and race. But-alas-no.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok, who is starting the pool? 

Keith, just don't let Cory take any pointers from Josh on throwing rubber tires. Just ask Louie :freak: :drunk: , if he can remember it.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

We can't start the pool until we see who is in attendance...


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Greg Anthonly - please go find that pretty little blue chassis. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Since I 280 is probably still closed, then these directions should still be good:

Take I-75 South to exit 199A Miami st. turn right @ Oakdale (2nd light) take Oakdale to Woodville Rd. Oakdale will end @ Woodville Rd.

If there is a big train at the tracks just past Broadway, take the first left before you get to the train tracks (that would be Broadway). That will take you to Woodville Road. There is a restaurant there (Ponderosa). Turn right on Woodville. You'll go about 2 miles (you'll cross I-280) and take that to Woodville Mall.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

this is really getting confusing.. LMAO 

we need to differenciate Keith Hamilton/ Keith Billanti...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Couple corrections.  The Ponderosa isn't at Broadway. The Ponderosa is at Sunshine Street.

There are 4 sets of railroad tracks that they will cross over on Oakdale and there can be trains on any of them at any particular time, as I have unfortunately now experienced.

-Rich



Motor City Hamilton said:


> Since I 280 is probably still closed, then these directions should still be good:
> 
> Take I-75 South to exit 199A Miami st. turn right @ Oakdale (2nd light) take Oakdale to Woodville Rd. Oakdale will end @ Woodville Rd.
> 
> If there is a big train at the tracks just past Broadway, take the first left before you get to the train tracks (that would be Broadway). That will take you to Woodville Road. There is a restaurant there (Ponderosa). Turn right on Woodville. You'll go about 2 miles (you'll cross I-280) and take that to Woodville Mall.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> We are 2 days before the race and no one is talking crap on here. This is getting to be lame.
> 
> So how bad is Keith going to hurt after Cory beans him with a tire?


Kinda hard to smack talk guys you get along with and like..... sounds sad doesn't it?? Turn the frigin hoover off!

How about we have Rich/Keith run 3 cells so us in 1/12 scale can have a fighting chance?? That would just be fair and fine by me. LOL....

My racing bud is bailing on running this weekend orI would bring it on for him........

See ya later,

Gonna be a good fun weekend at the Halo again!! 

Anyone second that??

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> this is really getting confusing.. LMAO
> 
> we need to differenciate Keith Hamilton/ Keith Billanti...


One looks like a telephone poll and the other looks like a fire hydrate. One has a small head the other has a big head. Oh yeah one is fast and one is slow. One can beat up an 11 year old the other one gets beat up by an 11 year old.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Since I 280 is probably still closed, then these directions should still be good:
> 
> Take I-75 South to exit 199A Miami st. turn right @ Oakdale (2nd light) take Oakdale to Woodville Rd. Oakdale will end @ Woodville Rd.
> 
> If there is a big train at the tracks just past Broadway, take the first left before you get to the train tracks (that would be Broadway). That will take you to Woodville Road. There is a restaurant there (Ponderosa). Turn right on Woodville. You'll go about 2 miles (you'll cross I-280) and take that to Woodville Mall.


Or just follow the signs and it only sets you back about 5 minutes.

It's not hard to follow at all.

Take 280, follow signs, make miami street headache go away!

Tim


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> One looks like a telephone poll and the other looks like a fire hydrate. One has a small head the other has a big head. Oh yeah one is fast and one is slow. One can beat up an 11 year old the other one gets beat up by an 11 year old.


ROFLMAO!!!!! 

See you all bright and early tomorrow


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone second that??


yeah man!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hopefully you will take those marbles out of your mouth if you are race announcing tomorrow. 

-Rich



mcsquish said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh no, I'm going to put more in..........

Brian, are you running 1/12th or sedan?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Scott, why do you ask, do you want to make sure your not ran over by him?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> One looks like a telephone poll and the other looks like a fire hydrate. One has a small head the other has a big head. Oh yeah one is fast and one is slow. One can beat up an 11 year old the other one gets beat up by an 11 year old.


Um... I'm not really sure how to respont to this. Maybe fight fire with fire. Quick quiz: How do you tell the Anthony brothers apart?


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Um... I'm not really sure how to respont to this. Maybe fight fire with fire. Quick quiz: How do you tell the Anthony brothers apart?



WELLLLLLL ????????????????????


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

mcsquish said:


> Oh no, I'm going to put more in..........
> 
> Brian, are you running 1/12th or sedan?[/QUOTE
> Leave it up to scott to have more in his mouth.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Keith.. i felt the same way LMAO... fire hydrant???

anthony bros.... tell apart... hmmm.. i dyeing to know where this goes...

one looks like a gay hair dresser,, and the other looks like he goes to a gay hair dresser???......LMAOLMAO...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Um... I'm not really sure how to respont to this. Maybe fight fire with fire. Quick quiz: How do you tell the Anthony brothers apart?


How do you tell a Civic and a Neon apart......


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> Keith.. i felt the same way LMAO... fire hydrant???
> 
> anthony bros.... tell apart... hmmm.. i dyeing to know where this goes...
> 
> one looks like a gay hair dresser,, and the other looks like he goes to a gay hair dresser???......LMAOLMAO...


After todo I really think the wife and baby on the way are a cover. Why are you and Bella always attached at the hip?


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Bella knows how to treat a man.... lol


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

ELI... WOW.. that dude can wheel.

Wish i could have put somthin together.. just wasnt feelin it.. hopefully that was all the bad luck I have in me.

KB


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Good running guys, I should have taken Bob's advice and got the larger servo saver!!!!! Broke in the damn main.

Josh - what can I say - wow - you can drive - can you bottle that talent ans sell it to us??? lol...... practice is what I would guess you would say is the answer.

Touring car stock - reminds me of the gas guys at medina this summer. I am going the rank next race so I hope you are gentle with me.....

Had fun guys - look forward to the next race in the wonderful land up north.

See ya later,

mc


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I beat Keith Hamilton, I beat Keith Hamilton...hahahahha


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I had a good time , even being DQd or broke in every Q and the main , being LQ rocks !!!!! 
I hope thats ALL the bad luck for me too ........... until next week .
Bob


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for coming out to race with me. I had a really, really fun day, even though I got beaten by an Anthony. I did start to find my groove by the main. I'll be back to the top five in the A soon. For right now, I'm just happy to be in the show.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Um... I'm not really sure how to respont to this. Maybe fight fire with fire. Quick quiz: How do you tell the Anthony brothers apart?


I wonder which one got the brains and which one got the good looks. Sorry guys couldn't pass a setup like that. LOL


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

ohiorcdad said:


> I wonder which one got the brains and which one got the good looks. Sorry guys couldn't pass a setup like that. LOL


I got both as everyone can tell.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> I had a good time , even being DQd or broke in every Q and the main , being LQ rocks !!!!!
> I hope thats ALL the bad luck for me too ........... until next week .
> Bob


Bob,

You could not go wrong taking second in the main and getting yet another motor out of the raffle. I think you faired very well.

We will see at the next series race - hope both of us can do better!

I agree LQ rocks - Josh did it in mod touring and you almost did it in 1/12 stock.

Good times and good people.

See ya later

mc


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

So Keith, how do you tell them apart? I have both of them pitting across from me and I would hate to call Brian, Greg. Or call Greg, Dale. :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I got both as everyone can tell.


At least I have a JOB.



mcsquish said:


> So Keith, how do you tell them apart? I have both of them pitting across from me and I would hate to call Brian, Greg. Or call Greg, Dale. :devil:


Easy there Jean....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Had a fun day of racing! Car sucked in the main, but at least I didn't have Aaron's bad luck of having a huge lead, the car stopping in the sweeper for some odd reason, and then getting whacked from behind. Poor Aaron!

Eli is da man!

Man, 1/12th mod is fun!

Good luck to the folks heading to the Champs next week!

Thanks for the race, Keith & Halo Hobbies.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

mcsquish, shoot me an e-mail.... [email protected]


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> but at least I didn't have Aaron's bad luck of having a huge lead, the car stopping in the sweeper for some odd reason, and then getting whacked from behind. Poor Aaron!


Aaron parked in a no parking zone. The Department of Transportation procedure when plowing streets is not to stop for illegaly parked cars. He got green snowplowed!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Aaron parked in a no parking zone. The Department of Transportation procedure when plowing streets is not to stop for illegaly parked cars. He got green snowplowed!


And you have the video evidence to prove it.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Video of Keith... hum, I'm just waiting for the pictures from Saturday night last year in Ft. Wayne to surface....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It was too warm on Saturday to have the snow plow on. 

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> Aaron parked in a no parking zone. The Department of Transportation procedure when plowing streets is not to stop for illegaly parked cars. He got green snowplowed!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> It was too warm on Saturday to have the snow plow on.
> 
> -Rich


It's never too warm.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I finished the points at lunch today and sent them to Rich for the website. Funny enough, I somehow ended up leading the stock 1/12th points even with two 8th place A main finishes. I guess consistancy is the key??? Oh, Rich Chang is 2nd. Funny how that can happen.  

Race one drew 79 entries. Race two pulled 80. I count 27 entries from race one who did not come back for race two. That means that we picked up 28 new entries to replace the other missing racers. We move on to Larry's on 12/10 and it should be a big show. Larry has lots of stay at home racers that will add to the total. Hopefully those heading to Cleveland over Thanksgiving weekend won't come back with too much of a "Cleveland Hangover" and will be ready to re-enter the racing scene by 12/10. 

I'll get the Detroit Flyer done soon and get it posted. Spread the word.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I heard that Eli, Aaron, and Andy Power are all tied for last place. Poor guys. 

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> I finished the points at lunch today and sent them to Rich for the website. Funny enough, I somehow ended up leading the stock 1/12th points even with two 8th place A main finishes. I guess consistancy is the key??? Oh, Rich Chang is 2nd. Funny how that can happen.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, I heard that Eli, Aaron, and Andy Power are all tied for last place. Poor guys.
> 
> -Rich


What is the website addy oh wise and powerful webmasher. When will the points be up.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

http://onroadracing.com/crl

I'll have the points up sometime this week.  

And, no, Keith is not 1st, and I am not 2nd, and Eli/Andy/Aaron are not tied for last. Aaron could break Keith and I in half with just his pinky fingers, so it is best to have the points be true. haha!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

If you would like a copy of the points (the official points with me leading, not the Rich Chang altered points), send me an e-mail and I'll reply back with the file.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I got both as everyone can tell.


 and such little quantites those were ......

:dude:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Standings after Race 2*

Standings after race 2 have been posted off of the results page.

http://onroadracing.com/crl/results.php

As soon as Keith gets me the race results, I'll post them.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Good deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Tied for last??? I guess I better move back to MI so I can practice and race more.........and so it shall be...... 

Anyone looking to buy a house in beautiful Indianapolis???


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I sent the new flyer to Rich for the website. We'll give him some time to get it posted up there. If anyone wants one e-mailed, let me know. I plan to drop some at Larry's on Friday night. Please feel free to take flyers to your local track/hobby store.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Flyer has been posted online.

Also, new thread has been started for CRL race 3.

-Rich


----------

